# Cycling sunglasses - to buy or not to buy?



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just curious on everyones opinions. I have a pair of Maui Jims that I use for normal use and when Im about in the sun but Im not sure Im wanting to expose my MJs to road trail pebbles.

Any recommendations out there?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've been wearing the same pair of Oakleys for over ten years. Rock strikes haven't been a problem yet.

Some sunglasses with a more retro frame don't keep wind out of one's eyes as well. Other than that, really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Oakleys here too. Thinking about getting a new pair that have a bit more coverage to help keep the wind out, but really, the ones I have aren't bad. I have the Flak Jackets now.


----------



## tptplay (Aug 1, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Oakleys here too. Thinking about getting a new pair that have a bit more coverage to help keep the wind out, but really, the ones I have aren't bad. I have the Flak Jackets now.



I also recommend the Oakley Flak Jackets. They have worked well for quite a few years and are still in great shape. They are also good for just wearing around in the sun.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Buy some. They're not just serving as a style piece, or to dim sunlight, they're eye protection. You will realize how ideal they come in when **** does start flying into your face. Don't know how many long technical descents you've done, but I'm pretty sure you'd never want to be caught without eyewear.

I would put the recommendation in for Tifosi. Alongside the brand I personally have experience with Rudy Project and Smith. Tifosi's are every bit as good for half (or even a third) of the price of those brands (and Oakley). There's also wider selection overall.

There also exists cheaper cycling eyewear, which more or less does the job. Some people are incredibly reluctant to spend heavy on eyewear even though they're drop a lot of coin on everything else already. Don't wanna be overly one-sided, but if there was any good way to promote the idea of making such an investment:






Tifosi also has somewhat of a demonstration of their lens quality: Tifosi Optics Hammer Strikes Lens - YouTube


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

I have both expensive ( nike) and cheap brands, for cycling you need a certain curved style, if the wind dont get in your eyes, you are good to go.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I really like my Smith Pivlocks. They have excellent coverage and allow you to change the lenses out depending on light conditions. So if I go out midday I can have some darker lenses, and then in the eve/early morn I can put clear or some very lightly shaded lenses in. Got mine at the end of the season on sale for like 90 bux. But I think they go for 120 to 160 new. Not terrible, but not great. 

Those Tifosi Seek FC glasses look nice too though!


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Cycling specific eyewear is totally worth it. I waited a few years and regretted it.

I used to ride with my normal Ray-Bans that I wore for everything else, and since they weren't tight to the face, wind (and whatever else: dust, bugs, etc.) would get into my eyes. On long rides, my eyes would start to dry out, and on fast descents wind would make my eyes water.

I purchased a pair of Oakley Jawbones, and really like them - they hug my face and keep the wind out. The only downside to them is that since they fit close, they also trap in heat on hot days - but that isn't too much of a problem as it's only warm here for a few months.

If you don't need prescription lenses, cycling sunglasses don't need to be expensive. Try some out at the LBS and buy the ones you like the best.


----------



## Jigger (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought a pair of Smith Slider Bazooka years ago. Great system 3 lens dark,orange and clear. I only use them for cycling or running


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Answer this....

Do you need any components for your bike... tires, tubes, or anything expense? Or would your rather drop $200 on a pair of Oakley's? I have expense and I have cheap. I use cheap, polarized amber fishing glasses on most of my rides. They fit tight to my face they shield the eyes and they cost me $9.99. They work as well as if not better than my expense pair. And now you have money for gear you actually NEED. 

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

EHietpas said:


> Answer this....
> 
> Do you need any components for your bike... tires, tubes, or anything expense? Or would your rather drop $200 on a pair of Oakley's? I have expense and I have cheap. I use cheap, polarized amber fishing glasses on most of my rides. They fit tight to my face they shield the eyes and they cost me $9.99. They work as well as if not better than my expense pair. And now you have money for gear you actually NEED.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


Did we shop at the same place?  I've got contractor glasses from HomeDepot for 9.99. Surprisingly decent fit, ansi certified shatter resistant - cant complain for a price. I used to buy expensive glasses, and curse after I scratch/loose/smash them in few weeks. Not anymore.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

They’re nice to have. I have Maui Jims too and they are good quality stuff. Some of them have glass lenses though, if yours are glass they can be dangerous to use. If not I would still go with sport glasses.

Sport sunglasses hug your head better, they have rubber grips at the sides and on the nose, that’s important when the sweat pours off you. You can also get ones with interchangeable lenses, which is a nice feature. The wrap around designs are good and many are designed to lessen fogging. Some are frameless or have a minimal frame or half frame, nice for vision. Be warned though, some can’t be worn off the bike without looking as if you are on your way to a NASCAR event 

If you haven’t tried any on, I would encourage you to at least go and look at a few. And look at the manufacturers website to learn about the features they have over regular sunglasses that are more designed for leisure. Save the Maui Jims for the car or the beach.

BTW, I have Tifosi. Not the best quality but hard to beat the value, and they work and look plenty good for me. And at their price point, I wouldn’t be crying for days of I lost a pair (I did leave a pair on a bus last year – got over it a lot quicker than if I had bought a pair of higher end glasses). But, up to you and your budget. Oakleys are definitely nice, as are many other brands.


----------



## vtecgreen (May 3, 2012)

Gotta put in my .02 about Tifosi - I bought a pair for about $45, and really like them. Mine are the "Fototech" ones that get darker the brighter it is. I haven't really noticed them getting that much darker, but they do a good enough job for me. 

I have Oakleys, and even a pair of Tag Heuer sunglasses - the optics might be that much better but I don't want to risk a pair of $200-400 glasses on a ride! Plus if you lose them or break them, $45 is much easier to swallow.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

White Oakley Radar Paths so I can look like a rockstar on and off the bike Lolz


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Trower said:


> I really like my Smith Pivlocks. They have excellent coverage and allow you to change the lenses out depending on light conditions. So if I go out midday I can have some darker lenses, and then in the eve/early morn I can put clear or some very lightly shaded lenses in. Got mine at the end of the season on sale for like 90 bux. But I think they go for 120 to 160 new. Not terrible, but not great.
> 
> Those Tifosi Seek FC glasses look nice too though!


I wear the pivlocks because it is a frameless pair of glasses. This eliminates the blind spot that the rims create when down in the drops or going down a hill. Once you wear them you will wonder why Smith is the only ones that make a rimless pair of glasses.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Digger51 said:


> Once you wear them you will wonder why Smith is the only ones that make a rimless pair of glasses.


"Only ones"? You mean Tifosi, Rudy, Nike, and a few others don't make rimless pairs of glasses?


----------



## ajdo101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oakley stay on your nose even when you sweat !


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I use tinted safety glasses that fit my face. Currently I have a variety of some that are very simple design, but fit well and have no frame - so my vision is a little better when I'm in a low position and need to look up the road. 

Not this exact brand, but like it:










examples:
Safety Glasses & Goggles

Image Detail for - Caterpillar Dozer Wraparound Safety Glasses, Dozer - CAT Workwear

Same glasses with cheaters: Rimless Bifocal Safety Glasses

I usually just browse displays and buy a couple of pair when they fit and are the right color. I can't keep "good" glasses - they get lost, scratched or broken because I'm careless. I like the kind with the rubbery stuff a the temples and nose - they don't slip.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

yuris said:


> Did we shop at the same place?  I've got contractor glasses from HomeDepot for 9.99. Surprisingly decent fit, ansi certified shatter resistant - cant complain for a price. I used to buy expensive glasses, and curse after I scratch/loose/smash them in few weeks. Not anymore.


I agree on the safety glasses except for venting. That to me is the biggest advantage of cycling glasses. Mine are from performance with 4 interchangeable lenses and survived a real nasty crash.


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I recently purchased a Tifosi Seek Fotochromatic. Lets see if the $40 is worth the Oakley Radars in comparison.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I say go ahead and drop the dough on some shades. I have a pair of Oakley XX I use which wraps around my face too much as it causes fogging on hot days. Now I use my other pair of Oakley(Half Jacket) which works better since the lenses are smaller and won't hit my cheeks and block slight air flow to vent out the fog. On top of that, the Half Jacket frame accept interchangeable lenses. I have a set of polarized lenses for sunny days, a set of permission(rose/amber color) for partly sunny days and a set of clear lenses for overcast days. 

If you are worry about spending too much money, do what I did. I brought the Half Jacket frame on ebay for $50 and brought the lenses separately on ebay. I paid $36 for the polarized lenses, $30 for the permission and $25 on used clear lenses with some minor scratches which don't interference with my vision. That's a total of $141. You can probably spend half of what I spend if you just go with 1 set of lenses.

I know alot of other posters are suggesting going with the cheaper brand route. Do keep in mind Oakley's lenses are shatter resistant. In an event of a crash, your eyes will be well protected. I have seen on Oakley's website where some pro riders crashed and badly injured their face but their eyes are okay from the protection of the lenses. You should go on their website and look for the testimonies. 

In the end, regardless if you get Oakley's or not, do get a pair as it also protect you from bugs, clump of dirt and wind. Yes, I had a clump of dirt kicked up from my mt bike tires and hit my eye last Saturday after a hard rain earlier that day.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Camilo said:


> I use tinted safety glasses that fit my face. Currently I have a variety of some that are very simple design, but fit well and have no frame - so my vision is a little better when I'm in a low position and need to look up the road.
> 
> Not this exact brand, but like it:
> 
> ...


I used to work for CAT and never saw any of the workers wear these nor do I recall them selling at the safety store.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Roadrunner, Most if not all safety glasses are shatter resistant. I wear them at work all day long and have taken quite a few different blows to the face from different materials over the years without any issue. 

They make interchangeable shooting glasses as well. You can pick these up at Gander Mountain, Cabelas, Bass Pro etc.. for around $40.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just use a pair of cheap ass ironman sunglasses i bought at Marshall's for about a tenner, they work just fine, i rather keep my nice ones and more expensive ones save at home and just use them to go out not cycling....IMO.


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

It's not something special property of Oakley lenses. Most sports glasses are made of polycarbonate, which might crack under extended pressure, or go cloudy with a hard impact. It doesn't shatter like glass.

I've personally tested this by firing bb pellets at $3 knockoffs from Asia. The polycarb scratches up and goes cloudy, becomes useless for looking through, but it doesn't shatter into a million razor sharp fragments.

On the other hand, I've found that Oakley lenses have a good scratch resistant finish to their mirrored surfaces. They stay pretty for longer. Much tougher than the Rudy Projects that I own. I'm still running the original lenses on 8 year old Oakleys, and replaced my RP lenses after a year.


----------



## Optiwizard (Jul 25, 2012)

I swear by Oakley I prefer my radar path with vented lenses. Just got the Radarlok basically same as radar but easier to interchange lenses. I used to use flak jackets with xlj lenses but the radar path/radarlock path are my goto specs!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Oakley have a demo video on their website which shows their lenses doesn't even cloud up after shooting bb's at it. It just show chip on the lens.


----------



## Oversteer (Aug 11, 2012)

As a contact wearer, air blowing into my eyes quickly dries them out, and the contacts lose adhesion to my eyes and feel terrible. For me, cycling glasses are a must-have item.

BUT, they don't have to cost big dollars. I got some cheapos from Nashbar for $12. No, they don't have the high-end features or special lens coatings of the good ones. But they work. They have a shape designed for managing air-flow when cycling. They protect my eyes from debris. They are at least seven years old and have held up well, even though I don't even use a case for them.


----------



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

*My LBS said...*

It really depends on the person...some ppl wear contacts that get very dried out when riding, but others not so much. In general he said he recommends them since it's more comfortable and adds a little protections for particles etc, not to mention UV A&B


----------

